# [MOD] [ADD ON] [RINGTONES] Gummy Tones v2



## mobile_sensei (Jun 8, 2011)

*New! Custom Ringtones For Your Android Device~*

*The 1st version contains 13 new ringtones made by me. Upcoming versions will include matching Notification Tones, Alarm Tones, & System Sounds. These are clean, "Tech" or electronic tones for professionals or for those who like tasteful ringtones rather than musical tones or a standard ringer.*

*
Version 1 Includes :
*
*
The 6th Synth
 Array 2
 Array 7
 Array 13
 Array 19
 FunkIt-1
 FunkIt-2
 Synth1
 Synth2
 Synth3
 Tech #2
 Tech #5
 Tech #6
*
*
Volume II
*
*Volume II Include all the tones from vol I + 6 brand new tones*

*
Gummy Never Sleeps
9 Foot Gummy
Gummy Defends The ROM
Gummy Dances
Gummy Laughs At You
Gummy Spins Into 2012
*
*Special Thanks To DeepTracks For The New Tones For vol II. He composed them, so all I had to do was encode them & package for flashing.*

*Below you will find two different .zip files. 1 is a flashable .zip for Galaxy Nexus, Nexus S, & Nexus S 4G which can be installed via recovery. The other is just an archive file that contains all 13 ringtones, which you can download, unzip, then move to your SD-Card or Phone's Storage. They could also be installed via ADB.

Give them a try, & I hope you enjoy them. Thanks~*

** Downloads **

*Flashable .zip :* * * * DOWNLOAD HERE * * *

*Archive File :* * * * DOWNLOAD HERE * * *

** PREVIEWS **

Array 2.mp3 - 448 KB
Array 7.mp3 - 448 KB
Array 13.mp3 - 448 KB
Array 19.mp3 - 448 KB
FunkIt-1.mp3 - 448 KB
FunkIt-2.mp3 - 448 KB
Synth1.mp3 - 448 KB
Synth2.mp3 - 448 KB
Synth3.mp3 - 448 KB
Tech _2.mp3 - 448 KB
Tech _5.mp3 - 448 KB
Tech_6.mp3 - 448 KB
The 6th Synth.mp3 - 448 KB

Additional Vol II Tones Can Be Previewed Here


----------



## mobile_sensei (Jun 8, 2011)

updated to vII


----------



## s22lane (Jul 19, 2011)

Thank you

Sent from my Inf3ct3d Tbolt using Xparent Red TapatalK


----------



## jellybellys (Apr 3, 2012)

Are we allowed to remix these and redistribute them?


----------

